
Cameroon is planning a Universal Health Coverage project - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/09/18/cameroons-universal-health-coverage-project-and-the-place-of-technology/
======
timwaagh
Although I'm generally very much in favour of UHC I'm worried about how to
combine an acceptable level of universal health coverage with an acceptable
level of payment for a country with a gdp of about $1500 per person annually.
I guess the poorest will be earning quite a bit less than that. Assuming
little income inequality you'd be talking 2 dollars a day. how much of that
can reasonably be healthcare? maybe 40 cents? that would put the amount of
health coverage at 150 dollars annually. Then we have to ask how much coverage
can you provide for this amount.. I'm guessing the poor will be pissed about
the amount they need to pay and everyone will be pissed at the lack of
coverage.

